
Silicon Valley tech workers consider starting their first union to defeat Trump - deegles
https://qz.com/916534/silicon-valley-tech-workers-are-talking-about-starting-their-first-union-in-2017-to-resist-trump/
======
jerf
A terrible idea. One way or another, someday there won't be a Trump. Then the
union has to find a new reason to exist, because very few organizations that
size simply dissolve. What's going to be the new animating goal that doesn't
result in internal political infighting to drive the union unto its
destruction, with no principles like "Get the workers higher pay" which for
all their issues are at least simple enough for all the participants to rally
behind?

I'd also like to hear the putative advocates of "diversity" explain the
virtues of what would almost certainly swiftly degenerate into "having a
silicon valley development job requires you to conform to silicon valley
political opinions". (Though I can easily imagine funding my retirement via
the lawsuits I'd be filing against the union when it turns into that.) Again,
if you can't _possibly_ imagine anyone disagreeing with your "resistance", can
you imagine disagreeing with chosen tactics, or perhaps someday, having some
other political issue come up that you disagree with? Typing unions to
politics is a terrible idea.

Form a PAC, not a union. Or form a union for more conventional union goals
too, that's fine. But don't form a PAC and call it a union.

~~~
ahartman00
"having a silicon valley development job requires you to conform to silicon
valley political opinions"

Seeing this, and all the boycotts based on political opinions happen at the
same time as the bitcoin split makes me wonder if we are going to end up in
separate economies. Crazy, I know...

But if you have to agree on politics to get a job, won't the other side just
form a different union? With republican owned companies hiring republicans,
and vice versa. Seems like diversity of thought is going to decline. And why?
Diversity!

"if you can't possibly imagine anyone disagreeing with your "resistance", can
you imagine disagreeing with chosen tactics, or perhaps someday, having some
other political issue come up that you disagree with?"

Fractal economies!?! Now which ones will have the best jobs : employees ratio?
I need to place my bets/form my political opinions appropriately.

